# Camera and Lens Cover when shooting in rainy/wet environments



## bohaiboy (Sep 9, 2014)

Canon 5D MKIII
24-105 and 100-400 L Lenses

Want something lightweight and easily removed if needed. Mainly hand held vs tripod.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Tim. 
Check these posts,all you need is there. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21054.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21789.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22029.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1705.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12302.0
There are more posts on this but I thought this would get you started! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 9, 2014)

I've used the Storm Covers from Vortex for some time, light weight, simple design, I have 3 of these for Camera Body & Lens arrangements, 5DMK III + 24-70 & or 70-200, same for the 1Dx then a longer Cover to Handle the 200-400 or 600f/4 on either the 5DMK III or 1Dx.


http://www.warmcards.com/SJ_ORDER.html


----------



## iMagic (Sep 11, 2014)

I am looking into the options as well. For me i think i might try two types. First something that is easily transportable and another that is more robust. I just ordered a fotosharp pro white cover. Advantage is that you can flash through it and it is very portable. Disadvantage is it does not breathe. I might add a lenscoat raincoat standard. I think more robust, breatheable, and no special eye piece. But no flash protection. I dont think i will be in places that require more protection. For that consider thinktank or aquatech. But more expensive and not as portable and they need a special eye piece.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Sep 16, 2014)

I keep a couple of zip-lock bags in my shoulder bag. They're easly to use, cheap and disposable.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 16, 2014)

Op-tech plastic bags are old standby for long lenses, and I believe that they have a version that fits a long lens, DSLR, flash with Better Beamer on it.


----------



## BLFPhoto (Sep 16, 2014)

I use Vortex Stormjacket Pro covers in various sizes to fit my lenses. They pack up super small but provide more than adequate coverage when I get caught out by storms on a long day or three in the field. I also have a full-on think tank cover when I know I'm going to be in torrential downpours or if I ever head to the arctic.


----------

